# Joed offers complete and unconditional surrender



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Mr.C has demanded that I offer a public complete and unconditional surrender. I hereby comply with his demand!

What is the cause of this capitulation. Feast your eyes on the attached pictures.

I was caught completely unaware by this most generous man. The actual gift is stunningly beautiful. But, this cabinet was entirely hand crafted. That means that Mr.C has offered me significant amount of his time and his appreciation for fine wood crafting. That gift is so much more meaningful than something that anyone can buy. There is no way that I could ever create anything like this with my hands. I am in awe.

The cabinet holds 36 pipes and the drawer is faced with a beautiful piece of (what I think) bird's eye maple. Georgous - absolutely georgous.

The tobacco selections that were included are also amazing. :al Several of them are rare and no longer available except through collecters that are selling pieces of their collections. It seems that the other tobaccos were selected with an uncanny understanding of my taste. 

Mr.C, I want to offer my most sincere thanks - the cabinet will be special to me forever. 

For the rest of you monkey's - no broke back jokes - you hear - I'm too blown away to responsible for my reaction.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow ...


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Well nice indeed. Mr. C get hit on a good guy. 



I wished I had talent like that.



Stacey


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

i wish i could post a speechless message but i cant...but...

im speechless, WOW nice hit


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

awesome.....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

WHOA !!

Mr C with the huge hook up !

Nice one. Ok Joe, we need pictures of it filled !!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Now that's a hit! What a wonderful gift and gesture.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Awesome.....that has to be one o te coolest bombs:w 


Congrats JoeD!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very nice work Joe!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

You da Man Mr.C..nice work..Congrats Joe


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Awesome hit bro!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

HOLY SMOKES! Pun definately intended.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

That is absolutely amazing. What a work of art. Great job Mr. C. Congrats to you Joed. What a hit.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Glad it finally arrived. Mr.C was getting a lil worried. It is absolutely amazing.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

That is definitely a treasure and a great piece of hand work. Couldn't have happened to a better guy. Enjoy that Joe!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

That is one fine piece of art! Well done Mr. C!!!!!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Man did ups suck on shipping this, the package was in new jersey on MONDAY :c 

Lets back the truck up a little. Joed left me reeling from 2 bombs, along with his many generous acts here, I knew something had to be done! I felt I needed to go for the juglar and not awaken the sleeping giant. Joe is gathering quite an impressive pipe collection, didnt know if he had a cabinet to show them off or not, well, he was getting one anyways :r 

The cabinet is solid cherry, no plywood was used anywhere. The drawer front is a stunning piece of quilted maple. One of the most figured pieces I have ever seen, and the sole reason I put a drawer in the cabinet. Ironicly, that piece of maple was for flooring! I rescued it, not sure what I was going to do with a skinny piece of wood. 

Well enough of me blabbering, time for a cigar!


Oh ya, lets see it full!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Nice, nice, nice...thats all there is to say!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Very well done, Mr. C. What a great bomb!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Excellent craftsmanship. One of the best bombs I've seen!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Outstanding! Nice hit Mr. C


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Beautiful piece of craftsmanship, Mr. C. Nice job on a very deserving BOTL. Enjoy JoeD.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

stunning!!! Congrats to you both!

(PS. I recognize one of those tins... you're gonna have ot share a bowl of that with me one of these days...)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful Joe! Great bomb, great target, great stuff!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Absolutely beautiful Joe! Great bomb, great target, great stuff!


:tpd: Couldn't say it any better truly a work of art!!!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

That's definitely a work of art and couldn't have gone to a more deserving BOTL. Excellent job, Mr. C.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Amazing work Joe and you sure couldn't have picked a better victim. Congrats Joed, as nice a feller as your gonna meet. Boy does this ever show how special a jungle this is or what? Awesome mrc just awesome.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Joed..you got what you deserve ...that is one Beautiful piece of work.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow! That’s nice.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Very well done Mr.C . Very nice hit on Joe, a very deserving gorilla.

CBF:w


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Dat dere is no hit! Dat dere is no bomb! Dat dere IS a WMD...Dat dere is a nukleeaire deevice!!!! 

Some body at UN neeeedsss to go after Mr.C...unlawful exercise of WMD!!!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

wow Joe!! That's just beautiful!! Congrats Joe D!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

iieeeyieeeeee !!!!!! that is some serious craftmanship there.

...and with such good intentions.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Looks like great craftsmanship! You are a lucky person to have such a friend!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Berry Berry Kewl. Not your average Joe hit.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Here's a new picture with pipes.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

joed said:


> Here's a new picture with pipes.


WOW Nice Collection Joe! Love those Rad Davis pipes!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

MR C. What another notch on the pipe with Joed's surrender. ha great hit i love it.


----------

